# Musk: Tesla can rebuild Puerto Rico power grid



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.

Musk: Tesla can rebuild Puerto Rico power grid



> Billionaire Tesla founder Elon Musk says that he believes he can rebuild Puerto Rico’s power grid with batteries and solar power.
> 
> “The Tesla team has [built solar grids] for many smaller islands around the world, but there is no scalability limit, so it can be done for Puerto Rico too,” Musk tweeted on Thursday. “Such a decision would be in the hands of the PR govt, PUC, any commercial stakeholders and, most importantly, the people of PR.”


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> 
> Musk: Tesla can rebuild Puerto Rico power grid
> 
> ...





> In the past two months, three Tesla Motors Model S electric cars have caught fire after their lithium-ion battery packs were damaged. Last week the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration said it would investigate whether Tesla’s Model S needs to be modified to prevent further fires.
> 
> *Are Electric Vehicles a Fire Hazard? - MIT Technology Review*
> www.technologyreview.com/s/521976/are-electric-vehicles-a-fire-hazard/


 Elon Musk has borrowed billions of dollars(during Obama presidency) and still haven't paid any of it back, produced cars that caught on fire and had rockets explode on the launch pad, and you want the Puerto Rican electrical grid fixed by Tesla?  Why would you want more punishment for those who have already been inflicted with grief to have more?  Are you a racist who hates brown people?


----------



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Why would you want more punishment for those who have already been inflicted with grief to have more?  Are you a racist who hates brown people?



How often do fossil fuel devices malfunction? The work Tesla has done/is doing is groundbreaking and their equipment is only getting better. To say anything less is ignorant.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 6, 2017)

Let the con man con Puerto Rico for awhile.  ....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 6, 2017)

If it wasn't for government subsidies Tesla wouldn't exist.

That and evidently Musk's business plan is a little out there, 13 million a day to increase production 12 a day? LOL

Tesla 3rd Quarter Fail: $13 Million a Day to Increase Deliveries by 12 Cars - Breitbart


----------



## martybegan (Oct 6, 2017)

If he puts his $$ where his mouth is let him have at it. 

Pay him only if it works based on a performance contract, and make him liable for repairs for 20 years if another storm hits.


----------



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> If it wasn't for government subsidies Tesla wouldn't exist.



Investments in technology are worth it in the long run. Do you really think getting energy directly from the sun will never be more efficient than getting it from 60 million year old dinosaur goop that got its energy from the food it ate, which got its energy from the sun?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't for government subsidies Tesla wouldn't exist.
> ...



Tesla is a scam, pure and simple


----------



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tesla is a scam, pure and simple



Solar gets cheaper and more efficient every year with no signs of slowing down. The same goes for electric and self-driving cars. Development of technology that will pave the way for the future is not a scam. Your view seems short-sighted to me.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tesla is a scam, pure and simple
> ...



Musk should then be able to find private investors and stop fleecing the taxpayer. The dope is like PT Barnum with his nonsense


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 6, 2017)

Elon Musk is anti-Trunp.

So of course the looney left will idolize the guy and buy into every wacko idea he can dream up.   .....


----------



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Musk should then be able to find private investors and stop fleecing the taxpayer. The dope is like PT Barnum with his nonsense



You're right that Tesla needed help to stay afloat. You're right that at first it wasn't profitable. The government does things like fund up-and-coming technology because the long term value is obvious, but in the short term people are not ready to throw their money into it. This is a "for the good of humanity" kind of thing. Do you really not see the value?


----------



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> Elon Musk is anti-Trunp.
> 
> So of course the looney left will idolize the guy and buy into every wacko idea he can dream up.   .....



People of the future will look back and see people like you as the ignorant opposition that did everything it could to slow down the scientific progress of humanity. Kinda like churches in the dark ages.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Musk should then be able to find private investors and stop fleecing the taxpayer. The dope is like PT Barnum with his nonsense
> ...



Tesla spent 13 million dollars a day to increase production by 12? In the real business world that is a recipe for bankruptcy.

Musk is milking you ...and the other taxpayers. The man's business sense must be non existent


----------



## OldLady (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't for government subsidies Tesla wouldn't exist.
> ...


In a place like PR, you can't put solar panels on roofs, though, since hurricanes routinely blow the roofs off.  Whatever energy systems PR puts in (and it would be great if they could think outside the box here) they should be able to withstand a lot of wind.  More underground storage for gas and diesel is also called for, since that has been a huge problem.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> ...




You're just desperate for attention today aintchya?

SMH


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> People of the future will look back and see people like you as the ignorant opposition that did everything it could to slow down the scientific progress of humanity. Kinda like churches in the dark ages.


Get a grip Poindexter   ....


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> If it wasn't for government subsidies Tesla wouldn't exist.




Nor would nuclear power, which is still sucking the taxpayer teat to this day, even though it was supposed to have paid for itself --- and was sold as such ---- decades ago.

Telegraph and telephones wouldn't exist either.  Nor would interstate highways.  Or this internet highway.

There are some scales that take bigly influence to make them realities.  It's how the world works.




SassyIrishLass said:


> That and evidently Musk's business plan is a little out there, 13 million a day to increase production 12 a day? LOL
> 
> Tesla 3rd Quarter Fail: $13 Million a Day to Increase Deliveries by 12 Cars - Breitbart



Citing Dimbart as a source and expecting to be taken seriously  

Classic.


----------



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tesla spent 13 million dollars a day to increase production by 12? In the real business world that is a recipe for bankruptcy.
> 
> Musk is milking you ...and the other taxpayers. The man's business sense must be non existent



In general do you see the value of government investments in technological development or no? For the sake of argument I'm willing to give you that Musk isn't an outstanding businessman. That aside, is the technology he is working on without value? Should we just give it up? Do you see how a technology can need help out of the gate but be incredibly useful to humanity once it has matured?


----------



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Nor would nuclear power, which is still sucking the taxpayer teat to this day, even though it was supposed to have paid for itself --- and was sold as such ---- decades ago.



I believe we should continue developing more efficient nuclear power as well. There is a ton of potential there if we can just work a few things out. As far as I can tell humanity is capable of just about anything it puts its mind to. I believe nuclear and solar will both play a role in breaking our dependence on fossil fuels.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> 
> Musk: Tesla can rebuild Puerto Rico power grid
> 
> ...


A test case for infrastructure upgrades?  

Power substations should be built to accommodate battalion size populations, along with grid scale batteries and renewable energy options.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 6, 2017)

*King of Con




*


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 6, 2017)

A test case for infrastructure upgrades? 

Power substations should be built to accommodate battalion size populations, along with grid scale batteries and renewable energy options.

Government should build the physical layer.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



And yet --- you voted for who?

Prosecution rests.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 6, 2017)

Sunni Man said:


> *King of Con
> 
> 
> 
> *



Co-inventor of PayPal.


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't for government subsidies Tesla wouldn't exist.
> ...



Hmm...fossil fuels are just naturally stored energy from the sun?  Cool.  Let's clean up coal, we got lots of that... and expand on investment in nuclear energy...the only modern day technological advance in energy production.  Windmills and glass panels are old skool.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 6, 2017)

SeaGal said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Technology is improving all the time.



> *Engineered to outperform rooftop solar by 50-fold. Works in natural, shaded, and even indoor light.*
> SolarWindow™ can be applied to all four sides of tall towers, generating electricity using natural, shaded, and even artificial light. Conventional solar simply does not work in shaded areas or perform under artificial light.
> 
> The result?  SolarWindow™ can outperform today’s solar by as much as 50-fold when installed on a 50 story building, according to independently validated power production calculations.
> ...


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Oct 6, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> ...





andaronjim said:


> Elon Musk has borrowed billions of dollars(during Obama presidency) and still haven't paid any of it back, produced cars that caught on fire and had rockets explode on the launch pad



And that has what specifically to do with the economic and technical viability of his proposal?


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 6, 2017)

`
`
I can say this; I own and use two "Tesla PowerWall" batteries in conjunction with my wind generators and solar panels. I've had them for a year now and so far, they have performed flawlessly.


----------



## Confounding (Oct 6, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `two "Tesla PowerWall" batteries





Windparadox said:


> wind generators





Windparadox said:


> solar panels



Thanks for being awesome.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> 
> Musk: Tesla can rebuild Puerto Rico power grid
> 
> ...


For a nominal fee of course.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 6, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I can say this; I own and use two "Tesla PowerWall" batteries in conjunction with my wind generators and solar panels. I've had them for a year now and so far, they have performed flawlessly.


If they burn up, will you try to sue Tesla or realize that you were duped into being a greenie?


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> 
> Musk: Tesla can rebuild Puerto Rico power grid
> 
> ...



PR is already bankrupt, fucking them with a costly pipe dream isn’t a great idea.

The left loves Musk, but hearing how he treats his workers shows the kind of man he really is.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 6, 2017)

Confounding said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you want more punishment for those who have already been inflicted with grief to have more?  Are you a racist who hates brown people?
> ...



His cars are great, but they are still the rich man toys. The roadster costed well over $100k. The Model X was supposed to be the “middle class” model but it ended up
at a base price of $80k and usu ends up costing over $100k. The Model 3 is supposed to cost $40k. Probably will be bass around $60k and cost btw $80-100k.

Point is, while the product is good, the cost is still very high. He might build a nice grid, but Puerto Rican’s will pay through the roof. Not good when you are the poorest part
of the US.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 6, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


increasing markets for consumers is what capitalism is about.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 6, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> If they burn up, will you try to sue Tesla or realize that you were duped into being a greenie?


`
I'll let you know if and when that happens. In the meantime, I have no complaints.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 6, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...



Taking over the energy grid of a country and switching to reliance on just green energy is not capitalism you dope.

A prime reason for the Sherman Act was because of how easy it could be for one copy to monopolize the country energy sector


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 6, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Not to the people who own them. They seem to love their cars and they score high on the consumer report. 

He has a great product, only haters deny that. 27k electric cars sold in the 3rd quarter is an amazing feat that conservatives seem to arrogantly laugh at. That is over 100k a year.

Do you simpletons realize how hard it is to start a new auto line? It is nearly impossible in today’s economy. Heck even established auto CO’s can’t do it.

Don’t knock his cars they are revolutionary. Knock his plan for a green energy grid


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 6, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> ...


*What a Goddamned lying fuck you are, asshole. *

Tesla Repays Department of Energy Loan Nine Years Early

*Tesla Repays Department of Energy Loan Nine Years Early*
*Only American Car Company to Have Paid Back Government*
May 22, 2013
PALO ALTO, Calif.-- Tesla Motors announced that it has paid off the entire loan awarded to the company by the Department of Energy in 2010. In addition to payments made in 2012 and Q1 2013, today’s wire of almost half a billion dollars ($451.8M) repays the full loan facility with interest. Following this payment, Tesla will be the only American car company to have fully repaid the government.

For the first seven years since its founding in 2003, Tesla was funded entirely with private funds, led by Elon Musk. Tesla brought its Roadster sports car to market with a 30% gross margin, designed electric powertrains for Daimler (Mercedes) and had done preliminary design of the Model S all before receiving a government loan.

In 2010, Tesla was awarded a milestone-based loan, requiring matching private capital obtained via public offering, by the DOE as part of the Advanced Technology Vehicle Manufacturing program. This program was signed into law by President Bush in 2008 and then awarded under the Obama administration in the years that followed. This program is often confused with the financial bailouts provided to the then bankrupt GM and Chrysler, who were ineligible for the ATVM program, because a requirement of that program was good financial health.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 6, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> ...


*Now you lying piece of shit, the Tesla cars have no more problem with fires than do gasoline and diesel vehicles. *

Number of Tesla Fire-Related Deaths Per Year Equals What? | Inside EVs

Automobile fires were involved in 10% of reported U.S. fires, 6% of U.S. fire deaths.
On average, 17 automobile fires were reported per hour. These fires killed an average of four people every week.
Mechanical or electrical failures or malfunctions were factors in roughly two-thirds of the automobile fires.
Collisions and overturns were factors in only 4% of highway vehicle fires, but these incidents accounted for three of every five (60%) automobile fire deaths.
Only 2%of automobile fires began in fuel tanks or fuel lines, but these incidents caused 15% of the automobile fire deaths.
Although collisions or overturns were factors in only 3% of the fires, 58% of the deaths resulted from these incidents. Older vehicles were more likely to have a fire caused by mechanical or electrical failures.
According to the U.S Federal Highway Administration data, roughly 2,980 billion miles were driven, on average, per year on U.S. roads during this period. Roughly 90 highway vehicle fires and 0.15 highway vehicle fire deaths were reported per billion miles driven.
Source: NFPA’s “Automobile Fires in the U.S.: 2006-2010 Estimates” report by Marty Ahrens, September 2012.

*The billion electric mile mark comparison (updated February 2014)*

The 50,000+ Chevrolet Volts now have over 390,000,000+ electric miles and 625,000,000+ total miles driven, the 100,000+ Nissan LEAFs now have over 420,000,000+ electric miles driven, and the 30,000+ Tesla Model S sedans have over 125,000,000+ miles driven.  With the remaining  Ford Energi series, Toyota PiP  and other combined plug-in models, we are *well over one* *billion electric miles driven*.




Fisker Fire

With these new so-called experimental vehicles, we have nowhere near the 90 vehicle fires per billion miles caused in ICEs,  no deaths,  and nowhere near the fire related injuries.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 6, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > I so hope this happens. Tesla kicks ass.
> ...


*You know, you really are a filthy piece of lying shit. Musk has achieved major milestones in making rockets that are far less costly to operate than previously.*

SpaceX lands another one of its Falcon 9 rockets on solid ground

SpaceX has landed yet another one of its Falcon 9 rockets after launching the vehicle into space this afternoon. The rocket took off from Cape Canaveral, Florida, at 12:31PM ET, bound for the International Space Station. Around eight minutes after takeoff, the majority of the vehicle landed back on solid ground off the Florida coast. It marks the 14th successful rocket landing for SpaceX, and the sixth time a Falcon 9 has successfully touched on solid ground post-launch.

In fact, SpaceX has yet to lose a rocket during a ground landing. The company has lost a few vehicles during ocean landings, when the rockets attempted to touch down on autonomous drone ships at sea. But all six Falcon 9s that have landed on solid ground have touched down just fine at SpaceX’s Landing Zone 1 — a ground-based landing site at Cape Canaveral.

SPACEX HAS YET TO LOSE A ROCKET DURING A GROUND LANDING
Today’s launch was the first for SpaceX in over a month. The brief hiatus was partly due to a temporary closure of the Eastern Range — the areas on the East Coast that support rocket launches. The sites at Cape Canaveral underwent some maintenance last month, and there have not been any launches out of the United States since SpaceX’s previous mission to the ISS in early July.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 7, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


_“The Tesla team has done this for many smaller islands around the world, but there is no scalability limit, so it can be done for Puerto Rico too,” Musk said._


----------



## Shrimpbox (Oct 10, 2017)

Tesla Motors Financial Analysis and Health Report - The Business Ferret

Yeah I can fix Puerto Rico if the govt. pays me for it. The man had some early success and found he could con the govt. and the investors, and he is world class at it. Pyramid schemes never go out of fashion.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 10, 2017)

Why does Musk hate Puerto Ricans so much?


----------



## Shrimpbox (Oct 10, 2017)

You are a curmudgeon Henry, but a funny one.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Oct 10, 2017)

Did Elon give a number for his magnanimity?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 10, 2017)

The logical basis of capitalism is doing well while doing good. If Musk can give Puerto Rico energy independence, and create a more robust grid, then does he not deserve to make a profit? And what is this 'Conservative' hate of made in America new technology? Really, what is it with you 'Conservative' assholes? Musk have given us the leading edge automobile, far ahead of any made in any other nation, one that is made in America, far more than any other, and is a mid-size luxury sedan capable of beating million dollar sports cars to the legal limit. You assholes just cannot stand American success.

Musk is this centuries Edison, and I wish him success in all his endeavors. And that does include financial success.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm sorry if financial facts are not your bailiwick rock. Musk is no  Edison by a long shot. What has he invented? Some people are just easily conned.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 14, 2017)

The militia of the territory of Puerto Rico, can use increased capacitance to their energy grid; substations could be built for energy storage and house a battalion sized population in case of emergency.


----------

